# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gebruik en gewichtstoename met de prikpil?

## sannuh

kan morgen de eerste spuit ophalen maar. vraag me af wat anderen van de prikpil vonden? hebben jullie veel last van bijwerkingen gehad? hoeveel ben je aangekomen?? en dat soort dingen x

----------


## Robientje

Ik ben in de praktijk nog geen problemen tegen gekomen. Heb ook geen meldingen gekregen van bijwerkingen. Gewichtstoename kan, maar hoeft niet. Je hormoonhuishouding wordt nu eenmaal beïnvloed. Zorg wel dat je echt op tijd een nieuwe spuit komt zetten. (anders wordt je wel dik :-) )

----------

